# How accurate is this?



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

http://http://falconnl.github.io/TypeSquare/


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Assuming correspondence of Ego block functions, the type labels and functions look accurate, as do the intertypes.

The epithets, like "Fieldmarshal", "Champion", "Healer" etc., are never a good idea to heed and to use in typing, because socionics types are types of info metabolism - they are not social roles, occupations, norm's of behavior for that type, talents, abilities, inclinations, and so forth, that such epithets lead those who are new to socionics to mistakenly believe. One can find "Fieldmarshals" working as doctors and nurses, "Counselors" who have joined the army or navy, "Performers" who work as engineers, and so on.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Sylas what about the intertype relationships,
for example it says that istj-enfp is the best relationships,and istj-enfj is the worst.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> @Sylas what about the intertype relationships,
> for example it says that istj-enfp is the best relationships,and istj-enfj is the worst.


This chart is assuming that Socionics types are equivalent to MBTI Types that have the same first two functions, and if this assumption is correct then that chart is correct. In Socionics the dual (best relationship) type for IEE (ENFp) is SLI (ISTp). The type SLI (ISTp) has ego block functions of Si+Te. In MBTI the type that has Si+Te as strongest functions is the ISTJ. Thus, if you are looking at MBTI types this chart has listed, the ISTJ is accurately listed as the "best relationship" type of ENFP. (And if you look at ENFP's last two 'weakest' in MBTI functions they are Te and Si - same as two strongest functions of the ISTJ).

It all boils down to whether you think that Socionics and MBTI are effectively two different takes on the same layout of 16 types (in which case that chart is accurate), or whether you think they are different typologies (in which case it is not).

In my opinion and experience Socionics and MBTI types are exactly the same 16 ones. This means that Socionics intertype relationships can be applied to MBTI - and, indeed, fragments of Socionics intertypes have already been discovered for MBTI by various posters throughout the years. Way long back ago when I started learning MBTI, I've found some blog entries and sites that mentioned an interesting observation - that MBTI types get attracted to those who have their tertiary function as their strong one. Which in Socionics is basically the "hidden agenda", which is a strong creative function of one's dual. So these MBTI blogs and websites were re-discovering and re-tracing the intertype relationship grid that has been already discovered in Soconics and described in detail. Observations like these made independently by MBTI posters is yet another reason that I think MBTI and Socionics are describing the same 16types, and that MBTI and Socionics types do correspond to each other by strong functions.


----------

